

Ask HN: Expected ROI of a random investment strategy in startups?  - the_cat_kittles

Even formulating a precise definition of those things is tough, but I&#x27;m curious if there has been any good analysis on what kind of a baseline ROI you would expect a random strategy to net if you are picking from some restricted domain like early stage tech startups of a certain type. I understand its not a precise analogue to the stock market, but it would be interesting to see if you could get a gist of an answer.
======
sharemywin
I would think it would be negative. Most start-up go to zero. If you limited
it to ones that someone else has invested in you probably go up alot.

